# Oops Litter in Richmond, VA



## raisallie (Apr 1, 2010)

I have an ooops litter, born last week, that I'm trying to secure homes for. Pictures coming once they have a little fur to show. 

They'll be up with a small adoption fee in 4 weeks. 

If anyones interested, please PM me on here.


----------



## hshelton (Feb 23, 2010)

I would love to be able to take one but I'm in roanoke and I doubt my mom will let me have anymore.


----------



## lml8787 (Apr 16, 2010)

Can't wait to see the pics of them! Considering more...how far away are you from Charlotte, NC?


----------



## hshelton (Feb 23, 2010)

I'd say its about 5-6 hours since its 3 hours from roanoke to richmond and 3 hours from charolette to roanoke


----------



## bambam0003 (Jun 9, 2010)

If they are still any avalible, I am interested.


----------

